# Thursday 7-9



## FishinDude1973 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm looking to fish Thursday if anyone wants company fishing. I'll be in Rockport but can travel to POC or Corpus. I'll buy the gas and bait. I don't really drink when I fish. I don't care if you do. Just looking for a nice day on the water.


----------

